# A couple of pics.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Just a couple of random pics I snapped tonight while tending to the animals. I figured they turned out alright, so I thought I'd share...

My carpet python, Irwin:









My beardie, Tequila:


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

nice pics. irwin is a beautiful snake, i think i might have to pick one up myself


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

Is that the same snake in the vid you posted?

how big is the bearded one?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah - same snake from the feeding video. I've actually thought about trading him off to a friend recently to get some stock and supplies for a crested gecko breeding project I want to start. And my friend LOVES this snake. However, every time I take pics of him or anything like this I just think that I can't bear to part with him. He's too cool.

As for the bearded dragon. I don't have an exact measurement on him. But he is a total runt. He's a rescue - and long story short - he was impacted when I got him and it literally took him over a year to eat normally after that. So he stayed smaller. But he's full of life and energy just the same. And is my lil' buddy. Haha.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Irwin and Tequila are looking fantastic! I think that you would be kicking yourself if you ever decided to part with Irwin.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice pics Sir---
Hate snakes but love the beardie...


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

i agree you would miss Irwin...but on the other hand if this is your friends first one...then might as well get him started off right with a great snake (from what you tell me, i dont know mr irwin personally). Tough Choice...Very nivce pics agian...got any more herps?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Irwin is my memorial snake, too. I don't think I could part with him. (I acquired him shortly before the death of Stever Irwin, one of my personal heroes, idols and role models, and so named him Irwin in his honour.) So I think Irwin is going to stay. He's part of what I'll call the 'permanent collection'. I think I would kick myself if I ever let him go.

As for my little collection, eddyhead, it's not much. I currently have three snakes, those being my carpet python (pictured above), a red tail boa and a cornsnake. I also have my bearded dragon (again pictured above), two turtles (who I wouldnt mind getting rid of), and two crested geckos. To this little collection I will be likely adding another crested gecko and another red tail boa that I will be getting in trades for random equipment and tanks I no longer use. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with the new boa - keep it or not - but we'll see. The crestie is going to become a part of a breeding project I am getting started. (I hope to acquire in total 9 females and 4 males and have them ready to breed next spring.) I will also be looking into getting some western hognose (snakes) to start another breeding project with a friend (hopefully 2 or 3 females to pair with his male and possibly one male of my own).


----------

